# Large bowfin



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You know that isn't a bowfin :laugh:

I have said it to you by PM already: he looks just flawless. 26'' of pure evil and perfection


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

yes, evil, destruction, yes,,,hahaha


----------



## darkemotion562 (Sep 13, 2005)

looks like a bowfin to me








how much it cost you?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Large bowfin, Pretty pretty bowfin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe you should put him with your 3" tadpole.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

did/do u really think thats a bowfin or r u just jokin around


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Red sh


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

lol one of the nicest bowfins ive ever seen.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

BEAST!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Rick.... do you know of any other place where I can get myself a bowfin like that? I'm thinking of putting 2 or maybe even 3 in my 300g wide


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice man... i need some of those...."bowfin's"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ahh..bowfin, snakehead...what's the diff?


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks guys, I will get a photo with him and a 12" feeder.
rw


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRASOMETHING said:


> Thanks guys, I will get a photo with him and a 12" feeder.
> rw
> [snapback]1205430[/snapback]​


forget pictures we want a video...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont even wana know how many pm's your getting asking where to get one..lol


----------

